# Little Help Identifying year and model (approximately)



## DMAC (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a few pics I came across a while back. The 2 bikes in question are the green (fastback I believe) and the little red one with training wheels. You guys know way more than I do, any info you could provide based on the pics would be greatly appreciated. Easy on the hat comments. 
I was born in 65, the little red one shown is Christmas morn. 1969-70 plus or minuus and the green bike shown at age 8-9, 72-73-74 plus oor minus.
thanks.
Dmac


----------



## 41rollfast (Aug 22, 2014)

The green is a stingray 5 speed stick shift. I've got the same one. Mine is 1970, that was the first year of that style shifter with the cut outs it can be 70-72 in my opinion. The little red one couldn't be a 68-69-70 or so. Hard to say without the serial numbers. 
Great pictures tho!!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 22, 2014)

*Those pics are great and really take me back!*

Wish I could be of more help to you on the muscle bikes. Love those 70s pics.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 22, 2014)

Great pictures! 

Looks like the 5 speed has amber pedal reflectors issued first on the 72 models, and the stik was deleted on the 74 models being replaced by a thumb shifter. So 72 or 73 would be my guess until the real experts chime in.


----------



## Overhauler (Aug 23, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> Looks like the 5 speed has amber pedal reflectors issued first on the 72 models, and the stik was deleted on the 74 models being replaced by a thumb shifter. So 72 or 73 would be my guess until the real experts chime in.




The reflectors look white to me, they where issued in 71 only, and 71- 73 were almost identical, same shifter, bars ect ect ect.
 Cool pics!!
 Lee  

 PS; The little one is a 12" Lil' Tiger and the other one is a Schwinn five speed Sting-Ray, if it had fenders it would be the Deluxe model .


----------

